# Neuer Gaming PC dringenst benötigt.



## Sspooky (2. Juli 2017)

*Neuer Gaming PC dringenst benötigt.*

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsch ich euch.

Ich brauche eure Hilfe für meinen neuen Gaming PC.

Budget liegt bei ca. 2000 Euro.

Hätte gerne eine eine GTX 1080TI von MSI.
Bin da aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge.
Benötigt werden 2 Monitor Anschlüsse und ein TV Anschluss.

Prozessor was besseres als ein I7 mit 3.07 GHz (momentan verbaut)
Dabei auch egal ob Intel oder AMD.

SSD Festplatte auf jedenfall.
Werde eine vorhandene für Windows und paar Programme verwenden.
Und eine neue brauche ich für Games.

Habe noch eine 1TB Sata Festplatte aber die is schon über 6 Jahre alt (vom momentanen Rechner)
Sollte aber eh nur für irgendwelchen Kram verwendet werden.
Ist es noch ratsam die weiter zu benutzen?


16 GB RAM wenn möglich so das ich in ein paar Jahren einfach nur nochmal das gleiche dazu kaufen kann.

Blue-Ray Brenner und Kartenlesegerät nutze ich vom alten Rechner.

Keine Wasserkühlung bitte.

Gehäuse braucht nix extravagantes. Brauche keine LEDs oder Fenster.

Hoffe meine Wünsche machens nicht zu kompliziert.

Rechner wird selber zusammen gebaut.



Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
MfG Thimon


----------



## xCJay (2. Juli 2017)

Würde das dann so machen:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Asus B350 Plus
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO + AM4 Kit
16Gb DDR4 2666Mhz Dual Ranked RAM
Palit GTX1080Ti JetStream (leiser und kühler als die MSI)
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 (schlicht und leise)
Samsung 850 EVO 250 Gb SSD + deine alten Festplatten


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2017)

Man könnte sich auch das X und den Brocken sparen, nur den "Ryzen 5 1600" nehmen, der sich mit dem beiliegenden Standardkühler auch übertakten lässt.
Die fps-Unterschiede in Spielen kannst du an einer Alienhand abzählen.


----------



## Sspooky (2. Juli 2017)

Übertakten fällt für mich aus da hab ich keine Ahnung von.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Juli 2017)

Er will eine 2000 Euro Gaming High End Lösung keinen Spartipp was soll er da mit einem Ryzen der nicht merklich besser ist als sein alter i7?


----------



## Sspooky (2. Juli 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/registry/wishlist/38EA6KG8F3D51/ref=cm_wl_list_o_2?]Amazon Liste

Hab mal Hilfe eines Freundes und das was hier genannt wurde.
Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter mir zu helfen 

Worauf sollte man denn für einen reinen Gaming PC mehr setzen. AMD oder Intel?


----------



## xCJay (3. Juli 2017)

> was soll er da mit einem Ryzen der nicht merklich besser ist als sein alter i7?


Dann hast Du glaube ich die aktuelle Entwicklung nicht mitbekommen. Ein Ryzen 5 1600X schlägt in aktuellen Spielen die alle Kerne Supporten wie BF1 einen i7 7700. Und das für 100€ weniger.
Grade was die Zukunfstauglichkeit angeht ist der Ryzen deutlich besser.



> https://www.amazon.de/gp/registry/wishlist/38EA6KG8F3D51/ref=cm_wl_list_o_2?]Amazon Liste
> 
> Hab mal Hilfe eines Freundes und das was hier genannt wurde.
> Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter mir zu helfen


Nicht gut. Erstens: Hardware nicht bei Amazon kaufen, da viel zu teuer.
Zweitens: Zusammenstellung mies. 

Der 1700X ist zum Gaming net so dolle, da eben noch nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden können und nen 1600X da den höheren Takt hat.
Netzteil viel zu groß und miese Qualität. Nen Pure Power 10 500W reicht vollkommen aus und ist hochwertiger.
Grafikkarte viel zu teuer und net so dolle. Ne Palit JetStream ist leiser und kühler und günstiger.
Ne NVMe SSD ist in der Praxis nicht schneller. Nimm ne normale Samsung 850 EVO.
Der 3200Mhz RAM läuft auf Ryzen nicht. Nimm 2666Mhz mit Dual Ranked ICs.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Dann hast Du glaube ich die aktuelle Entwicklung nicht mitbekommen. Ein Ryzen 5 1600X schlägt in aktuellen Spielen die alle Kerne Supporten wie BF1 einen i7 7700. Und das für 100€ weniger.



Du pickst da aber jetzt Rosinen raus, hast du dafür übrigens Belege? In der Regel schlagen die Core i7 ab 6800k selbst den schnellsten Ryzen deutlich. 
Siehe die Benchmarks der PC Games Hardware.



> Grade was die Zukunfstauglichkeit angeht ist der Ryzen deutlich besser.


Zumindest aktuell stimme ich da voll zu. Nur wenn der Threadstarter schon einen i7 hat, dann ist der Zugewinn durch eine neue CPU ohnehin mehr als nur mäßig. 

Es ging mir in meiner Antwort darum, dass der Threadstarter einen 2000 Euro PC wollte und dann kamen als Vorschläge CPUs, die in 600 bis 1000 Euro PCs verbaut werden. Da er ohnehin einen schnellen i7 hat macht es also Sinn, da bei einer neuen CPU nicht zu sparen. Denn wie gesagt, spüren wird er das ohnehin kaum, eigentlich reicht es in seinen alten PC eine neue Grafikkarte zu stecken, ggf. halt noch eine SSD und 16 GB RAM, falls noch nicht vorhanden. D.h. ich würde in dem Fall eines 2000 Euro PCs in jedem Fall zu einem Ryzen 7 1800x greifen, selbst wenn Spiele an sich dessen Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu kleineren Modellen aktuell nicht abrufen können, sondern der dann nicht spürbar schneller ist als der gleichgetaktete Ryzen 5 1600x. Wenn er aber z.B. gleichzeitig noch streamt oder ähnliches, dann wird er diese von den Spielen nicht genutzte Mehrleistung gut gebrauchen können.

Das ist bei den Intel CPUs wie dem Core i5 und dem Core i7 ja letztlich nicht anders gewesen, die höher getakteten i5 sind in den meisten Spielen auch schneller als der i7 gleicher Baureihe mit niedrigerem Takt, weil eben viele Spiele mehrere Kerne bzw. Threads nicht richtig nutzen. Das ändert sich erst jetzt gelegentlich mal, wie eben bei Battlefield 1. Wobei da die ersten Benchmarks nicht mehr gelten, da gab es mit dem Spiel ja ohnehin Probleme mit neueren i7 Prozessoren, die allerdings inzwischen behoben sind.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2017)

Für so viel Budget kann man ruhig einen i7-7700K nehmen, und falls man viel Sachen mit so was wie Videoediting macht oder "Gaming und 3 andere Programme nebenbei" auch einen Ryzen 7 nehmen. ABER eine wichtige Frage: WELCHEN Core i7 hast Du? Je nach dem kann es nämlich sein, dass du kaum einen Vorteil haben wirst durch eine neue CPU.

Falls es ein alter i7 ist, vlt sogar für den Sockel 1156 oder 1366, dann lohnt es sich natürlich. Aber ich würde da nicht "alles" ausgeben, was verfügbar ist. Man könnte mit dem Geld sogar nen Sockel 2066 Core i7-7740X nehmen - das bringt aber viel zu wenig für den Mehrpreis. In Games ist der fast identisch zum i7-7700K, in Anwendungen vlt 5% schneller, aber er ist 20€ teurer UND vor allem: die passenden Mainboards sind nicht unter 220€ zu haben, für den i7-7700K aber kannst du ein Board für 80-100€ nehmen, wenn du nicht übertakten willst.

Daher würde ich das nehmen;

Core i7-7700K => 330€
Mainboard zB https://geizhals.de/asrock-h270-pro4-90-mxb3r0-a0uayz-a1544866.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h270-hd3-a1557914.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/msi-h270-pc-mate-7a72-002r-a1557478.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
RAM zB https://geizhals.de/g-skill-fortis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-2400c15d-16gft-a1589901.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 110€

Für einen leisen Betrieb noch ein CPU-Kühler wie zB https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache - aber zB das hier wäre schon "gehoben" vom Gesamtpaket https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-3-schwarz-nxds3b-a1146008.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/phanteks-enthoo-pro-m-anthrazit-mit-sichtfenster-vollflaechig-ph-es515pa-ag-a1474129.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   80-90€

Netzteil https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-bn277-a1564594.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  70€

SSD mit 480GB https://geizhals.de/sandisk-plus-480gb-sdssda-480g-g26-a1458779.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  für 140€ oder direkt ne größere zb https://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-ii-960gb-sdssdhii-960g-g25-a1154833.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  270€ - Dein Budget reicht dicke auch für die größere. Deine alte Festplatte kannst du noch behalten, eine neue mit 1000GB kostet 45€, mit 2000GB ca 70€. 

Und halt noch die GTX 1080 Ti - da gibt es ja viel Auswahl, ich rechne mal maximal 850€ ein. Dann hast du in der Summe inkl. großer SSD ca 1850€.


Ich würde mir das mit der 1080 Ti aber überlegen. Die ist zwar 15-20% schneller als eine GTX 1080, aber kann halt auch viel teurer sind, und für maximale Details reicht ja aktuell eine GTX 1070 schon locker. Man "braucht" eine 1080 Ti also noch lange nicht, außer vlt für 4K. Da würde ICH lieber Geld sparen und halt etwas früher erneut nachrüsten. Allerdings muss man halt auch schauen, wie das mit der Lieferbarkeit ausieht. Aktuell sind viele Grafikkarten schwer lieferbar, und falls dann am Ende eine 1080 Ti für 800€ zu haben ist, die günstigste gute GTX 1080 aber 680€ kostet, dann sieht es wieder anders aus. Aber wenn die 180 Ti 200€ oder mehr Aufpreis kostet, würde ich das überlegen.



Zu dem, was du per Amazon verlinkt hast: das Netzeil ist VIEL zu übertrieben. Die teure M.2-SSD bringt Dir im Alltag kaum Vorteile im Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD, kostet aber fast so viel eine doppelt so große normale SSD. Und Amazon ist oft ein gutes Stück teurer als viele Hardwareshops


----------



## Sspooky (4. Juli 2017)

Danke soweit für eure Hilfe.

Nutzung des Rechners nur für Gaming.
Also da läuft maximal noch der Browser und Teamspeak oder Discord und die paar Sachen wie Steam.
Streamen nicht geplant. Und ans übertakten trau ich mich nicht ran.
Der Preis des Rechners soll so hoch sein damit ich paar Jahre Ruhe hab.  Jetziger Rechner ist bald 7 Jahre alt.

Bishereige Entscheidungsfindung: 

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Netzeil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX1080Ti Jetstream 11GB (aber da gibts ja auch wieder verschiedene. Die MSI Variante ist zurzeit günstiger aber besser? mehr Taktung?)
RAM: 16GB. Taktung wovon ist die Kompatibiltät abhängig?
Mainboard:
Festplatte SSD: 512GB sollte es schon sein. Habe viel gutes von den Samsung SSD gehört und jetzt taucht hier auf einmal SanDisk auf.
Prozessor: I7 oder Ryzen? (Gaming only. Die Entscheidung Intel oder AMD war schon immer schwer)(Zudem wurde mir grad noch gesagt das AMD Prozessor und Nvidea sich nicht so vertragen. Stimmt das noch? Kenn das von früher.)


Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe... ich hab jetzt hierfür paar Stunden gebraucht um mir auch einiges anzugucken und durchzulesen.


----------



## xCJay (4. Juli 2017)

> Nur wenn der Threadstarter schon einen i7 hat, dann ist der Zugewinn durch eine neue CPU ohnehin mehr als nur mäßig.





> Prozessor was besseres als ein I7 mit 3.07 GHz (momentan verbaut)


So jetzt mal ganz scharf nachgedacht. Ich kenne einen einzigen i7 mit 3.07Ghz und das ist ein i7 930 der Nehalem Generation von 2009. Der ist mittlerweile so lahm, da ist selbst ein i5 7500 ein Upgrade. 



> Da er ohnehin einen schnellen i7 hat macht es also Sinn, da bei einer neuen CPU nicht zu sparen. Denn wie gesagt, spüren wird er das ohnehin kaum, eigentlich reicht es in seinen alten PC eine neue Grafikkarte zu stecken


Nein, das ist nicht korrekt. Ein i7 930 von 2009 ist ganz sicher nicht schnell und ein Upgrade spürt man extrem. 



> WELCHEN Core i7 hast Du? Je nach dem kann es nämlich sein, dass du kaum einen Vorteil haben wirst durch eine neue CPU.


Es ist wie gesagt nur der i7 930 möglich, nach seinen Angaben. 



> Mainboard zB https://geizhals.de/asrock-h270-pro4...loc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h270...loc=at&hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/msi-h270-pc-mate...loc=at&hloc=de


Du linkst nur H270 Boards, mit denen man die OC Funktionen des 7700K gar nicht nutzen kann. Das ist wenig sinnvoll. Wenn dann schon nen Z270 Board wie das Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming,




> Netzeil: be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4


Nimm das Modell ohne CM, das DS3 hat eh kein Fenster, da kannste das Geld sparen.



> Die MSI Variante ist zurzeit günstiger aber besser? mehr Taktung?


Der Takt ist vollkommen egal, den schafft jeder andere Graka auch. Die MSI ist aber bei der 1080Ti net so dolle, laut PCGH test 4.0 Sone laut. 



> wovon ist die Kompatibiltät abhängig?


Von Mainboard, CPU und den Modulen. Mit Ryzen bekommt man eigentlich kaum mehr als 2666Mhz zum Laufen. Auf Sockel 1151 gehen hingegen auch über 4000Mhz.



> Habe viel gutes von den Samsung SSD gehört und jetzt taucht hier auf einmal SanDisk auf.


Die Samsung 850 EVO wäre auch meine Empfehlung.



> I7 oder Ryzen? (Gaming only.


Aktuell ist wohl der i7 7700K etwas besser, da viele Spiele noch nicht alle Kerne nutzen können. Im Bezug auf die Zukunft wäre ein Ryzen 7 1700X besser, da er den i7 schlägt wenn eben alle Kerne genutzt werden können. Heißt ist deine Entscheidung, ob Du lieber jetzt mehr Leistung haben möchtest, dafür in Zukunft etwas schlechter darstehst oder jetzt etwas weniger Leistung und dafür in Zukunft etwas mehr. Wenn der Rechner wieder 7 Jahre lang wie der Alte genutzt werden soll, würde ich ganz klar zum Ryzen greifen. 



> AMD Prozessor und Nvidea sich nicht so vertragen. Stimmt das noch? Kenn das von früher.


Nein, ist absoluter Mist. War früher auch nicht so, lediglich auf Mainboards mit nVidia Chipsatz (ja damals wurde der Chipsatz noch nicht zwangsläufig vom CPU Hersteller hergestellt  ) liefen ATI Grafikkarten komischerweise immer etwas langsamer. Also geht problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2017)

@xCjyj: er will ja NICHT übertakten, daher reicht ein H270-Board.

Und beim Netzteil finde ich die CM-Version praktischer, da kann man 2-3 Kabel weglassen und somit den Einbau leichter bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Sspooky (4. Juli 2017)

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und eure Mühe.


Derzeitige Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Netzeil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (BN273)
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX1080Ti Jetstream 11GB (aber welche der beiden?)
RAM: 16GB. bitte (wie siehts hier mit aus?`G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZB - 16GB (8GBx2) G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 PC25600 3200MHz C16 Kit)
Mainboard: Was passt denn jetzt hier gut? (RAM 3200 Taktung passt ja mit dem CPU oder? Also jetzt fehlt noch das Mainboaord)
Festplatte SSD: Samsung 850EVO (500GB oder 1TB je nach Restfinanzen.)
Prozessor: I7 7700K (also kann ich auch RAMs mit hoher taktung nehmen oder?)
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Wärmeleitpaste: 

Fehlt sonst noch was?
Passt das alles soweit zusammen?
Da wurde was genannt vonwegen AM4Kit für den Lüfter.

Grüsse Thimon


----------



## xCJay (5. Juli 2017)

Mainboard das Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming, da läuft der RAM auch drauf.
WLP ist beim Kühler dabei. Ds AM4 Kit brauchste nur für den Sockel AM4 und net bei 1151.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2017)

Grafikkarte: X Prozent mehr Takt ist halt BIS ZU X Prozent schneller in Games. Das musst du dann entscheiden.

RAM und Mainboard: wenn du nicht übertakten willst siehe oben, und als RAM dann 2x8 DDR4-2400, is nicht so wichtig, welches genau. Mehr Takt bringt da auch nix. Wenn du übertakten willst oder Dir einfach nur die Option offen lassen willst, dann nimm das was xCjay sagt. Da wiederum gilt: du kannst DDR4-3200 nehmen, aber der Effekt von "schnellem" RAM wird von vielen extrem überschätzt. Wenn Du genug Geld hast, holst du den halt.


----------



## Sspooky (8. Juli 2017)

So PC ist bestellt.
Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe.

Schicke später nochmal die Endgültige Zusammenstellung


----------

